# Blank Dryer



## Rockytime (Dec 10, 2016)

Penn State offers a blank drying system consisting of a low RPM motor with a shaft rotating a blank or blanks coated with things like polyurethane. The slow rotation while drying keeps the coating from settling on a low spot. Idea is great but a price of nearly $60 is a little too hard for me to accept. Mine is just a prototype at this time. I was kind of bored today so this is what  I put together. The synchronous motor is $7 from ebay. The Plexiglas is a 20 year old piece from the scrap bin. The paper backing had to be flooded with mineral spirits then scraped off. New Plexiglas will be coming Monday. I will have a hardwood base with a shaft support at the other end. Aside from the motor the only other expense is  length of 1/4-20 all-thread. The motor is 120 volt. I will add a switch.


----------



## Jolly Red (Dec 10, 2016)

*Another drying frame*

Much the same, using pallet wood and 1/4" dowel rod shaft.  The motor is a used microwave motor from ebay.  I used a vinyl tube to connect the shaft of the motor to the dowel rod.  I use cones turned from maple and coated with wax to center the tube on the shaft.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 10, 2016)

Very good! Another frugal turner.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 11, 2016)

OK, Jolly Red...
What is the SECRET Stuff behind the cardboard! :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 11, 2016)

You guys both impress me. Bravo!


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Dec 11, 2016)

Look up rod making tools as in fishing rods. There are a bazillion ideas for rotating rods for a level finish. I would imagine it's the same for pool cue making. 

There are also the endless debates on finishes and resins. There are also some epoxy mixing machines made from microwave motors and ball bearings. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## qquake (Dec 11, 2016)

I've never heard about this technique before. Does it really work?


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 11, 2016)

One common source for a motor, is the standard bbq rotiserrie.


----------



## Marmotjr (Dec 11, 2016)

I built one with a small stepper motor and a spare arduino I had lying around.  It had 6 dowels on  the arm attached to the motor, so I could dry various pens at once.   Ran off a 5v wall wart.  After using it a couple times, I realized I wasn't a fan of Poly/Lacquer pen finishes, and the various components got cannibalized for other projects.    But I agree totally with the OP, there is no reason to buy one at retail, as anybody, even with little to no electronics experience, could find a prewired motor on ebay and build their own.


----------



## ZbR (Dec 11, 2016)

The same idea here. I used 15 rpm motor, the faceplate allows to mount up to 8 elements. I use it to decorate pen blanks with tinted epoxy resin.


----------



## HawksFeather (Dec 11, 2016)

I made a similar turner many years ago using a Disco Ball motor.  It, and probably the ones shown here, work pretty good.  When I switched to CA finishes I quit using it, but it is still on the shelf.  Actually two are still on the shelf and another one is with my brother-in-law being used to turn fly rods.


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 11, 2016)

Excellent!

I use this battery powered 4 rpm rotisserie motor for outdoor work (spray finishes, chemical etching, torching metal, etc) =
$23.00 with free shipping:
https://www.4thegrill.com/dc-batter...tpF8-KnPMqXYtAkEcArvo0qNzRxwSA73JGBoCU9bw_wcB

- Bob


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Dec 11, 2016)

They work very well if the finish you are using requires rotation to stay level. Rod building requires a level, flexible and bubble free finish. Some of the techniques that are required in rod building might be beneficial to pen casting. There is a lot of information on decals, thread wrapping, colorfast of items under epoxy finishes. I would think the epoxy mixing bubble free would be of interest to those without pressure pots. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jolly Red (Dec 12, 2016)

What is the SECRET Stuff behind the cardboard!

A very messy work bench.:redface:


----------



## mark james (Dec 12, 2016)

oldtoolsniper said:


> They work very well if the finish you are using requires rotation to stay level. Rod building requires a level, flexible and bubble free finish. *Some of the techniques that are required in rod building might be beneficial to pen casting*. There is a lot of information on decals, thread wrapping, colorfast of items under epoxy finishes. I would think the epoxy mixing bubble free would be of interest to those without pressure pots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



YUP!


----------

